# DVS Prozessor Steuerwerk OPCode Decoder



## Jack (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi erstmal!


Ich muss mich für die FH mit Datenverarbeitungssystemem auseinandersetzten! Da machen wir grad grundlegende Prozessorarchitektur! 

Also ich habe in meinem Befehlswerk einen Befehlszähler mithilfe dessen ich in mein Befehlsregister, das aus Op-Code register und Adressregister besteht meinen Nächsten Befehl! Der OP-Code Anteil dieses Befehls wird über einen Decoder an das Steuerwerk geleitet!

Ist das soweit richtig? 

Meine erste Frage ist nun wie der Decoder den Befehl decodiert? Mit einer Tabelle? Sind das dann die Mikrobefehle? 

Weiter: Das Steuerwerk hohlt sich jetzt erstmal die "echten Daten" die durch die Adresse des Adresswerkes gekennzeichnet sind, erzeugt aus diesen Daten und mithilfe des Decodierten Befehls ein Steuerwort, welches dann im Wesentlichen die ALU Shifter usw. steuert? Die ALU gibt dann ihren Status in einem neuen Puffer aus! Das Steuerwerk schreibt das Ergebnis der ALU in die richtige Adresse und dann usw...

Ist das auch soweit richtig?

Meine zweite Frage ist nun wie das Steuerwerk das alles erledigt? Ich hab gelsen dass jeder Befehl in Mikrobefehle aufgegliedert ist, die das Steuerwerk dann abarbeitet?



Und noch eine Lezte Frage: In modernen Prozessorarchitekturen wird ja das Pipelinekonzept verfolgt! Sind da dann mehre Steuerwerke drinn oder ist das eine Steuerwerk intelligenter verschalten? 


*Vielen Dank!* schonmal für die Mühe das alles durchzulesen! Für jede Antwort binn ich selbstverständlich auch sehr sehr dankbar!


----------

